# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  hypospermia - hipoplastične sjemene vrećice?

## 0z73

Poštovani, pišem prvi put na vašem forumu i možda je već nešro rečeno, ali imam jedan problem za koji tražim neki suvisli odgovor. Tiče se plodnosti muškarca. Nakon dva spermiograma, može se reći da je nalaz uredan što se tiče kvalitete, dok je kvantiteta upitna zbog dijegnosticiranih hipoplastičnih sjemenih vrećica-kesica. Liječnik kaže da mogu imati djecu, međutim nije me uvjerio, budući je spominjao mogućnost umjetne oplodnje i slično. Konkretno, zanima me ima li tko od vas sličnih iskustva, saznanja ili možda zna nešto više o tome. Najviše bi me razveselilo odgovor da je netko, s sličnim problemom uspio dobiti djete bez medicinske pomoći. Puno vam hvala!

----------


## delfin

*Oz73*, mm i ja nememo iskustvo s hipoplastičnim sjemenim vrećicama, ali, kao i mnogi na ovom forumu imamo s lošim spermiogramom. Moj ti je savjet da potažiš još jedno mošljenje i naravno, da ponoviš spermiogram jer se na osnovu jednog ne donosi dijagnoza. Ima i prirodnih začeća s lošim spermiogramima. MM je imao dijagnozu oligospermia ( 5.9 mil/ml), pio je mnoštvo suplemenata koji su više nego skupi ali poboljšanja nije bilo. U međuvremenu smo saznali i moju dijagnozu ( loši jajovodi) i odustali od prirodnog začeća te se uputili u jednu od ivf klinika. U ovom postupku biologinja je ocijenila spermiogram mm kao odličan ( 32 mil/ml) ! Spermiogram varira, vrijednosti mu se iz dana u dan mogu promijeniti, kako na bolje, tako i na lošije. Ne znam koje ste ti i supruga godište ( ti 73? ), ali bolje je krenuti s postupcima potpomognute oplodnje nego tapkati na mjestu, a između postupaka pokušati prirodno. Sretno!

----------


## zedra

oz73, možda da prepišeš ovdje nalaz spermiograma i urologa da škicnemo, a ne da pricamo napamet..

----------

